

Computational Statistics in Python - jonwachob91
http://people.duke.edu/~ccc14/sta-663/index.html

======
arno_v
Looks nice, but skimming through it I saw loads of typos. Makes you wonder how
much effort was put into this.

~~~
lightningstorm
Really? a huge volume of material was released and you question the effort due
to typos? it says version 0.1 at the top.

~~~
skinner_
"Using bootstrap to esitmate confidenc intervals for pcoin Interval etsimate
of parameter."

------
krick
Anybody knows a book on similar topic with lots of practical examples and
exercises? By "practical" I mean that instead of mathematical definition of
covariance and example of how to use it in R/Python author would provide us
with some real world use case where we're trying to obtain some information
_about the real world_ , given some data. Like list of water temperature
measurements over the years, number of pirates… you've got the idea.

~~~
logancg
Try ISLR (for learning/prediction-based stats). Probably the best for someone
of your level. Incredibly well written, based around examples, reproducible
code. The complex parts – the parts where you need math or abstract concepts –
are VERY intuitive.

[http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/ISLR%20Fourth%20Printing....](http://www-
bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/ISLR%20Fourth%20Printing.pdf)

Free download from the authors, too!

